# Cordon Bleu Paris vs French Culinary Institute



## smark887 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi

For years I have been saving money and planning on attending the French Culinary Institute in NYC but have recently been reconsidering my options.  Living in Paris for a year and attending short courses at Cordon Bleu has gotten me thinking.  Does anyone have any opinion on the quality of education and the likelihood of finding a job after graduation coming form either of these schools?  I am very torn between them at this time.

Thank you!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good luck with your adventure, Smark!

As you posted this question in the forum for introductions and welcomes, I'll move it to the appropriate forum. Let me know if you have questions about how the board is set up. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Regards,

Mezzaluna


----------



## baker boy100 (Jun 10, 2011)

Both schools will teach you how to cook well, but neither will really teach you the business or professional side of the industry. I am considering Le Cordon Bleu Paris myself, but that is only because I am in a local vocational culinary school that teaches the business side and I am working in the industry as a cook.

Try working in a professional kitchen FIRST to get the feel of the kitchen and then think about culinary school.


----------

